# How can I fix small plumbing leaks?



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

I just hooked up a sump on my ~100gal planted tank, but my "pool vac hose" connections are leaking slightly.

I am using 1-1/2"ID Pool vacuum hose with a hose barb and a hose clamp. The guy at the hardware store told me to just use the hose and the hose barb and it wouldn't leak. I added the hose clamps after the first try.

Is there something else I can do to get rid of these leaks? Any ideas?

To give you an idea of the rate that it is leaking. two connections filled about 1cup over 9 hours.

Here is what I used:


----------



## zippelk (Jul 28, 2009)

If you can shut the system down and dry the connections, 100% silicone caulk is a good way to go. Alternatively, you can wrap the barb with a bunch of teflon tape, which will make the fit to the hose tighter, especially when you reclamp.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

That hose will leak unless you get the fittings designed for it. do not use silcone, i repeat do not use silcone. It will not stick the plastic and will fail. Might not be today, or next week, but it will fail


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I use to have a sump many years ago and the vacuum hose was not my favorite for a gravity flow to the sump, if that is what you have. If I remember correctly, this type of hose has spiral ribs on the inside. So you are attaching a rib connection to another rib connection (the barb). That is why its leaking. Barb fittings are meant for smooth bore hose. It also appears that water is backing up in the vacuum hose because I just do not see it leaking unless that happens. Check to see if you had the vacuum discharge too close to a sump wall or if it is connected to the bottom of a chamber wall. This would put some back pressure on the hose and can cause it to fill up.
Another picture of the hose connected may help.

If the leak cannot be solved, then replace the vacuum hose with 1-1/4 or 1-1/2 smooth bore clear vinyl hose. If you go this route, get the thick wall hose or hose with embedded string reinforcement.
Do not buy the thin wall hose as it will or can collapse and you will have an overflow on your hands.


----------



## zippelk (Jul 28, 2009)

TAB said:


> That hose will leak unless you get the fittings designed for it. do not use silcone, i repeat do not use silcone. It will not stick the plastic and will fail. Might not be today, or next week, but it will fail


In my experience, caulk on any smooth surface other than glass can fail especially under pressure, but we are talking about 2 irregular/ridged surfaces in what should be a near zero-pressure return line, right? Fixed caulk between them should not be going anywhere. But your results may vary...


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

zippelk said:


> In my experience, caulk on any smooth surface other than glass can fail especially under pressure, but we are talking about 2 irregular/ridged surfaces in what should be a near zero-pressure return line, right? Fixed caulk between them should not be going anywhere. But your results may vary...


 we are not talking about 2 ridged surfaces, we are talking about 2 surafces that absorb water and expand when they do. you never, ever use any type of sealent( dope, cualk, pipe tape, grease...) on materails that can asborb water. ( threads of plastic componets as well or high presure apps) its also not as low preusre as you think. Also if the pump fails, it will drain the tank to the point of the outlet. even a few inchs could be 10 gallons or more. If you do it right the 1st time, you don't have to do it twice. get the correct fitting or a diffrent hose and be done with it.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Just hard plumb it with PVC, its much cheaper than tubing. Just put in some unions/ball-valves so you can easily disconnect and remove for maintenance. If you don't like the white, spray paint the parts with Krylon Fusion.


----------



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

You need a good size o ring if ur going to use vac hose.


----------



## strawberrybob (Apr 16, 2015)

There are all kinds of plumbing leaks. Some can flood your home, while others are not nearly so damaging. You gave an idea about the leaking "two connections filled about 1cup over 9 hours". It's not a huge leak but still it's a waste.

I don't know where you belong but if you are in Australia I would suggest you to check this site: http://jetaus.com.au/ for high pressure hose


----------

